# doing my own grooming



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I would love to be able to do my own grooming....clippers, paws, etc....*

*I've tried finding someplace that would teach me the basics...even though I worked for a groomer for awhile to help her out, I never scissored or clippered....I can do the brushout, bath, blowdry, anal glands, but would love to learn to do some body clipping and evening out with scissors.*

*How can I learn this on my own without screwing up her coat which is coming in beautifully? I do the Town and Country cut..*

*I love grooming her, because I feel its a bonding experience, and would love to be able to do the basics in between the professional or even just start doing the whole thing..*


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Nancy, several months ago someone had posted some links to Maltese grooming videos. There seem to be quite a few. I will search and see if I can find the post.
I would love to be able to groom at home too, but my guys are just too squirmy!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

If you do a search for "grooming video" there are some previous posts with links to videos in them. There is one that has a list of videos that might help.
(sorry I cant post the link in this message - I am technologically challenged).
Videos might be a good place to start.
Also, around here there are some community colleges that have dog grooming programs. You could also check with vocational high schools in your area to see if they might have a course.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Nancy, several months ago someone had posted some links to Maltese grooming videos. There seem to be quite a few. I will search and see if I can find the post.
> I would love to be able to groom at home too, but my guys are just too squirmy!


I showed before , I love those videos, just use Pet Silk instead
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CotL8azQ6yw


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VhtJrAxMcI


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

part 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGjpwKOw_kY
part 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwruoQTEhyw

another one 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7Ne_-3KUODI


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

this is the easiest way to clip the nails 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfKS5-4Wm9U]How to Clip Dog Nails - Tips from the Dog Training Guys (k9-1.com) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

if you cut too short then you can use flour instead of antiseptic (this way I saved my parrot's life as every blood drop is dangerous for 1 lb baby)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5Z8_GAV5sc]Nail Trimming for Dogs: A Full Circle Veterinary Care Instructional Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Great post! I too would love to be able to groom my own babies. I stress out like a fool whenever i have to leave her at the groomers. I am nearly literally in tears about it. Its ridiculous. I have looked into a local college for night classes or classes of any kind with no luck. I am always looking though, and hope to eventually find one somewhere. 

I've watched a few videos on grooming in the past. Thanks for all the links~!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just watched a few videos and practiced a lot! I've been doing my own now for about 10 years. They're not perfect, but they look a lot better than most of the groomers I took them to.

It also helps to use texturizing scissors, especially in the beginning, and just take a little off at a time. Just go slow and be calm, so your baby doesn't get scared of the process. You can do it!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is a great post! I get so scared when I am cutting my threes nails! Plus Tiny Tina is the worst out of all of them as she squirms and squeels (and that is before cutting the nail) LOL!!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is very good for the groomer and is very good for me when I put her on the table here at home. She stands perfectly still for me when I blowdry her and brush her out...she doesn't like her feet done though...LOL*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> this is the easiest way to clip the nails
> How to Clip Dog Nails - Tips from the Dog Training Guys (k9-1.com) - YouTube


*These videos are for grooming...but I want to know how to use the clippers for the Town and Country Cut....and do the feet in between the pads, etc.*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *These videos are for grooming...but I want to know how to use the clippers for the Town and Country Cut....and do the feet in between the pads, etc.*


oh uh, I did already paws for mine, I prefer to show than explain in words. Let me see if i can make pictures during process time (i will ask my daughter ) than I will post pictures here, or maybe video:blush:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Great post! I too would love to be able to groom my own babies. I stress out like a fool whenever i have to leave her at the groomers. I am nearly literally in tears about it. Its ridiculous. I have looked into a local college for night classes or classes of any kind with no luck. I am always looking though, and hope to eventually find one somewhere.
> 
> I've watched a few videos on grooming in the past. Thanks for all the links~!


 
*Great Post Same here. Iam In Tears and a Wreck until hes in my Arms again. The Links are Great Thank you.*

*Nancy you can do itIam Sure.*
*Nickee**


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

If you read through this thread, there's some good advice about how to use clippers to get the town and country cut. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/116470-town-country-cuts-2.html

As fas as the paw pads, I have a small, battery operated clipper, like this one [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-9951-210-Stylique-Designer-Trimmer-Pencil/dp/B0026PD0C2/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1375386135&sr=8-3&keywords=small+battery+dog+clipper]Amazon.com: Wahl 9951-210 Stylique-Designer Trimmer Slim Pencil Shape: Pet Supplies[/ame].

It helps to clip the hair between the paw pads with the small clipper, because there's less danger of cutting the paw pads than there is when you use scissors. If the hair between the paw pads is very overgrown, I sometimes carefully use a small round-tipped scissor to cut it down a little before I use the clipper.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

harrysmom said:


> If you read through this thread, there's some good advice about how to use clippers to get the town and country cut. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/116470-town-country-cuts-2.html
> 
> As fas as the paw pads, I have a small, battery operated clipper, like this one Amazon.com: Wahl 9951-210 Stylique-Designer Trimmer Slim Pencil Shape: Pet Supplies.
> 
> ...


I have it too, but my babies hate it , so I do everything by scissors


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Toy_KpW4B4Y]Paw triming - YouTube[/ame]
sorry for my accent


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Tashulia25 said:


> Paw triming - YouTube
> sorry for my accent


I like your accent! Thanks for all the links! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

Tashulia25 said:


> Paw triming - YouTube
> sorry for my accent


love it! Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I like your accent! Thanks for all the links!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Rei said:


> love it! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you :blush:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have thought about doing my own grooming too; however, Jasmine hates it when we give her a bath and trim her toenails I don't think she would be fine if I would start trimming her hair -- especially under her paws. Those that do groom your fluffs - I admire you!!


----------

